# Coralife Super Skimmer-Needle Wheel



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yay or Nay?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I own 3 of them! 1 65G & 2 125G's. All work fine. Great skimmer for the price.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I hear its a pain to setup since the mounting hardware it comes with is not sufficient, but it seems like youve mastered the mounting lol


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Not a pain at all. Mine all hang on the side of the Sump/Fuge under the tanks.

The 125's adjustment knobs are very touchy but thats not a big deal. Once it's dialed in it's great.

The 65G model needs a drain on the collection cup like the 125G model has but thats a minor flaw.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I've heard nothing but good reports on them. The only slightly bad thing said was the pump was too large for putting in a smaller tank, but that's about it.

Never personally dealt with them though, going to be ordering one pretty soon though!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've also had good luck with the 210 gallon model... once in a while the needle wheel sticks, but that is completely manageable


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I think you mean the 220


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes I do... how'd you know?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

They don't make a 210.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

ya they arent hard to set up...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

DR Foster & Smith have them on sale right now. I got mine for $122.00 shipped! Got great reviews on reefcentral. I ordered the 125 instead of the 65 for my 55 gallon reef.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

really thats good but the 65 works fine on my 55 the collection cup is almost full every day...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Just to revise an old thread. I just picked up a 3 month old CSS 220 off ebay locally for $76 with a brand new, unused pump. (He broke the old one cleaning it). It works great. I hope it pulls even more than the 125 model it replaced on my 75G.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> Just to revise an old thread. I just picked up a 3 month old CSS 220 off ebay locally for $76 with a brand new, unused pump. (He broke the old one cleaning it). It works great. I hope it pulls even more than the 125 model it replaced on my 75G.


what are you doing with the old 125?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

It got transfered to another 75G tank in the house.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

damn. :argue:


----------



## Deluxerider05 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Problems w/ coralife super skimmer*

Can anyone help me? I have had the 125 gallon for about a year and have nothing but problems w/ it from day one. I hate this machine and thinks it's the worst thing on the market!:chair: It's latest problem is it will not stop filling the tank w/ bubbles. The collection cup has overflowed so many times I have lost count and half the time it produces no bubbles at all. i am very unhappy w/ the machine. 
Can anyone offer some advice, before i run this thing over w/ my truck.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Skimmers react to changes in the tank. If your tank's conditions are swinging wildly, then your skimmer's performance will also swing wildly. That's true of all skimmers, not just this one. That said, this one does need to be watched closely throughout the week, because it takes some fine tuning to make it perform optimally. However, if your tank is going crazy, then you'll never be able to keep the thing adjusted right, resulting in the kinds of problems you describe. Make sure the tank's general condition is stable or figure out what's unstable about it and fix it. After that, give the skimmer a good cleaning to give it the best chance of working correctly.


----------



## ReefExpert (Aug 6, 2009)

*Coralife Super Skimmer Feedback*

I wanted to provide some feedback on this skimmer since it seems to get a bad rap on the setup and the performance. I have been involved with saltwater fish and reef systems for over 20 years now and have used lots of various aquarium filters, skimmers, and other equipment. I bought a 65 gallon super skimmer and set it up within 30 minutes. I have found that this skimmer is a great price and performs delightfully. I have owned high priced skimmers and this is Coralife Skimmer is just as good. I will admit that it does take a bit to tune the skimmer for optimum skimming, but once it's done, then it works great. 

A great buy for the money! Good design Coralife.


----------

